# Job Site Saw Sled



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm a hand tool guy, so I don't need a huge table saw in my shop. That said, it's hard to beat the convenience of a table saw. I opted for the Bosch 4100. I added a decent thin kerf blade and a zero clearance insert, and it's been a great performer for my needs. A crosscut sled will make cutting small pieces a snap.

*Materials:*
Base - 1/2" plywood
Front Fence - 3/4" plywood (2 pieces laminated)
Rear Fence - 3/4" plywood ( 3 pieces laminated)
Runners - Maple scraps
T-Track from Amazon
Katz-Moses No Deflection Stop Block

*Dimensions:*
Base - 22x22"
Fence Height - About 2 7/8"

Not much to see here, really. It's just a crosscut sled. I mostly wanted to show off the new Katz-Moses stop block for those who haven't seen it yet. It's awesome and it's dirt cheap (on sale for about $30 right now).

The most difficult part of this build was the runners. Job site saws almost always have a less than perfect top and usually some kind of gritty finish. Cut your runners a bit wide so they are snug in the slots, then glue your base down. Work the sled back and forth and you'll get rub marks on the runners. Hit those marks with sandpaper until they disappear, then work the sled back and forth again. Rinse and repeat until all the rub marks are gone and the sled moves freely, but doesn't have any side-to-side slop. Then add a generous coating of paste wax to the entire bottom of your sled.


----------

